# Breaking in New Boots/ Should it hurt this much?



## Sudden_Death

Could it possibly be pressure from your bindings? I was trying a pair of boots with a speed lace system and one of the rollers was under the ankle strap causing a pressure point that was cutting off circulation.If it only hurts when in the binding I would look into that being the cause.


----------



## InfinitySnow

Sudden_Death said:


> Could it possibly be pressure from your bindings? I was trying a pair of boots with a speed lace system and one of the rollers was under the ankle strap causing a pressure point that was cutting off circulation.If it only hurts when in the binding I would look into that being the cause.


It is also definitely a factor of my bindings which i will be replacing this season. But i was walking around in them at home to break them in somemore and after about an hour of doing nothing but walking in them i started to get the pins and needles again.


----------



## dano twoface

you might have them tied up too tight
but boots should not pinch, cause pressure points etc etc
maybe you can take them to your local shop and get them heat molded?

if boots hurt when INDOORS you can multiply the pain by 10 times when outside


----------



## InfinitySnow

dano twoface said:


> you might have them tied up too tight
> but boots should not pinch, cause pressure points etc etc
> maybe you can take them to your local shop and get them heat molded?
> 
> if boots hurt when INDOORS you can multiply the pain by 10 times when outside


I really havn't had them that tight i've loosened them as much as i can around my toes. I bought some superfeet insoles and those didn't do much.


----------



## dano twoface

take them to your local shop and i am pretty sure they need to be heat molded, if that doesnt work SELL them and get into boots that DO FIT, cause your riding will be very painful and unjoyable!!


----------



## SPSS.NW

*Don't Heat Mold your Burtons!*

Dont heat mold your Boots, especially Burtons! This should always be your last option because you cant bring your liner back if you compress it to much! How many times have you rode in them? Is the Fit True? (ie... did you go half a size smaller or bigger) Try them without the superfeet, they may be stuffing your feet along with your ankle wrap, the more material you put in your boot the more compressed your foot will be.....so dont wear thick socks or multiple pairs. What Binders are you rocking? Adjust where your straps lay on your boots. Why are you wrapping your ankle? Did you hurt it? If so the pain might always be there and not the boots/binders.... I destroyed my right leg and now it always hurts, Sometimes you have to look past the pain and enjoy your adventure! Hopefully this helps a little but from owning a shop I see this Every Day!


----------



## InfinitySnow

SPSS.NW said:


> Dont heat mold your Boots, especially Burtons! This should always be your last option because you cant bring your liner back if you compress it to much! How many times have you rode in them? Is the Fit True? (ie... did you go half a size smaller or bigger) Try them without the superfeet, they may be stuffing your feet along with your ankle wrap, the more material you put in your boot the more compressed your foot will be.....so dont wear thick socks or multiple pairs. What Binders are you rocking? Adjust where your straps lay on your boots. Why are you wrapping your ankle? Did you hurt it? If so the pain might always be there and not the boots/binders.... I destroyed my right leg and now it always hurts, Sometimes you have to look past the pain and enjoy your adventure! Hopefully this helps a little but from owning a shop I see this Every Day!


I've ridin in them 3 times last season, I had to go half a size smaller (they're a size 8). 
I have crappy Ride LX bindings from 06 and they're done i'm getting new ones (union trilogy) this season.
I don't wrap my ankle, i have heel wraps on the liner to help keep my heel from popping up.
Should i just take the insoles out all together or just put the old ones that come with the boots back in?


----------



## Sudden_Death

Looks like it could take more time.You can also try widening the toe box at the ball of your foot if that is where the pinch is.You can look into shoe stretchers like these Shoe Stretcher, Bunion & Instep Stretcher, High Heel Shoe Stretcher


----------



## davidj

InfinitySnow said:


> I've ridin in them 3 times last season, I had to go half a size smaller (they're a size 8).
> I have crappy Ride LX bindings from 06 and they're done i'm getting new ones (union trilogy) this season.
> I don't wrap my ankle, i have heel wraps on the liner to help keep my heel from popping up.
> Should i just take the insoles out all together or just put the old ones that come with the boots back in?


Try riding WITHOUT insoles. See how the extra space feels.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

It's more than likely a lack of arch support of either the metatarsal arch of the main arch. Your foot is collapsing and expanding in every direction pull that piece of shit stock insole out and get something with better support. Heat molding is another option and definitely not the last resort.


----------



## marcdeo

You could also get custom molded insoles. They are pricey, but they (should) carry over from boot to boot.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

wut BA says, go to some place like REI that carries superfeet or sole, etc. and have them fit for your arch.


----------



## InfinitySnow

I have superfeet insoles in my boots right now, I use to think it had something to do with arch support cause i have really high arches, but the superfeet form to my feet pretty nicely. I'm thinking of cuting them down for just the arch support and giving my toes more room to breath.
Do you think that could also work?


----------



## lilfoot1598

A lot of people have the same problem with Burtons. Burtons were my first boots and my feet always felt awful: numb, pins and needles, cramps. The instep (top of foot, above your arch) is fairly low on those boots, so if you have high arches and high insteps, there just isn't enough room for your foot. I changed to Salomons and haven't had a problem since.

You could certainly try insoles. If they don't help, you can always put them in your new boots.


----------



## JD808

I also think it may be an instep problem. I have high arches and a high instep. It creates a pressure point right on top of my foot, cutting off circulation and giving me those same needles in my toes. It bothered me for years untill I did a couple of things. One was stop wearing burton boots. I switched to 32s focus boa. With the dual zone boa you can still keep the bottom half loose. The second benefit with dual zone boa is that with the press of a button I can loosen the bottom section of the boot when I go up the lift or take a break. This helps with circulation. With the twist of a dial I can tighten them right back up again. 

The second thing I did was switch to Flow bindings. This made a HUGE difference. I wasnt initially a flow fan and it took a bit to get used to but these binders completely improved my riding comfort and experience. I have grown to really like flows and would probably continue to use them regardless. I would stick to the higher end models though

Another option I was looking into was going to a boot fitter. I could be wrong but I think its possible for them to work on the tongue and have it contour better to a high instep. Fortunately the first too ideas worked perfectly but its another option you may consider.


----------



## SBE

INSTA-PRINTS!!! I don't ride with out them and super feet are ok if your broke! It will lift your arch and make your foot a bit smaller. Like magic!


----------



## Kwanzaa

Look for a new boot. When I bought mine I went through about 30 pairs before I found the right ones, everything from dirt cheap to the most expensive.

When you put on the right boot you'll know. If you have the slightest doubt about them, they are wrong for you.


----------

